# Rhom & Cherry Shrimp



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

So, I have a moderate to heavily planted 75 gallon tank with my 9" rhom and some snails. I'd love to get some cherry shrimp to breed in there and maintain a good population. I'm worried about them becoming piranha food though. I am thinking about getting a 10 or 20 gallon and ordering 20 shrimp or so. The shrimp could breed in the little tank and I could move some of the population over to the 75. Any one have experience with cherry shrimp or more specifically keeping them with piranha?


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

No personal experience with them, but anything in a piranha tank has the potential of being lunch at some point. If there is enough cover, it may be possible. But I wouldn't get too attached to them.


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

Yea, that's why I would keep the smaller tank so I could continue to move the population to the 75 if they were being eaten too fast.


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

well if your just getting them for feeding you might want to try ghost shrimp they get bigger and breed great i have approx 200 cherry shrimp now in a 10 gallon they are very little maint but there very small i feed them to my baby reds thats it.there small enough adult reds may not bother them i know once and awile my ghost shrimp will survive for weeks before they get them.good luck.i personaly think cherry shrimp dont breed and grow fast enough to use to feed but as a treat maybe.


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

I don't want to use them solely as food. I'd like to have them live and survive in the tank. I know that some of them will be eaten and I am hoping that I can maintain a good population between the smaller tank and the 75 gallon. Ideally, my piranha will leave them alone b/c they are too small, but we all know that is unlikely.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I tried to keep them with my marg in a 75 gallon. Its heavily planted and the sob picked off everyone of them.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

If you have enough cover I think it would work. Of course, you are going to lose some, but in such a big tank with such a big fish, I think you'll have enough for a steady population.

All you can do is try!


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

to your rhom they will look like little candies running the tank...you will probably have the same problem as Maknwar


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I used to watch him hunt them down, and it was awesome to watch.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

you say that and all i hear is jaws music in a piranha tank


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

My Rhom has been picking off ghost shrimp for the 2 weeks. I'm hoping that eventually he just leaves them alone. I like seeing those little guys running around.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I have a 20 long that I use to breed cherry shrimp, I've tried putting some in with my rhom and they usually disappear slowly over the course of a week. I would guess that it could work with certain fish, so there's no reason you can't try, they only cost about a buck apiece.


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

maknwar said:


> I tried to keep them with my marg in a 75 gallon. Its heavily planted and the sob picked off everyone of them.


That's exactly what I am afraid of. I'll throw this idea in the maybe category for now. As in, if I see a good deal on a small tank, I might make it happen. I was hoping someone would chime in with a success story where their fish left the shrimp alone, but maybe I am just dreaming.


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

good luck if you try it, my rhom almost 8" eats everything i put in there, including the zebra nerites I wanted to help with the algae. red cherries disappear rather quicly, the snail was the longest lasting aquatic creature so far at just over a week.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Mmmmm for some reason the word "popcorn" comes to mind.


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

Where are you? I have a full 10gl setup you can have.


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

sick of chiclids said:


> Where are you? I have a full 10gl setup you can have.


PM'd


----------

